# A little disappointed



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

Howdy! I just saw some pictures of the new AW Camaro and Challenger on "that auction site". I have to say, I'm a little disappointed. They don't look very good. The detail seems to be lacking. Not the detail of their XT's, T-Jets and JL's (Doesn't AW make JL?) I was really looking forward to getting them but, now I don't know. I might have expected too much and/or the pictures might not be that good. What do y'all think?


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

DesertSlot said:


> Howdy! I just saw some pictures of the new AW Camaro and Challenger on "that auction site". I have to say, I'm a little disappointed. They don't look very good. The detail seems to be lacking. Not the detail of their XT's, T-Jets and JL's (Doesn't AW make JL?) I was really looking forward to getting them but, now I don't know. I might have expected too much and/or the pictures might not be that good. What do y'all think?


Same here!! I cant use them on srt or tyco chassis cuz of the shortwheel base! they are same as the new aw vipers. Sucks!

Wes


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Looks like they had those guys that made the first gen Life Like bods do these. :freak:
Can't believe that front end on the Dodge. Between the two, I'd go for the Camaro if I wanted either one of them. :drunk: rr


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

Yeah, both of the front ends look crummy. And, the body proportions are screwed up. If they had done the longer wheel base, they might have come out better looking. I didn't know they had the short viper wheel base. Now I know they won't be in my stable. Thanks for the info, Wes!

RR-The Camaro does look a little better.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

I wasn't sure from the preview pics whether they were short wheelbase or not. My suspicions appear to be true.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

you guys really think they're that bad? see, i was thinking "I have GOT to get me some of those..." 

I see where the nose of the Challenger looks pretty goofy, but it's still better than, say, the nose of that F&F '69 Camaro. And as for the proportions, you ever look at the proportions of an original Tjet Camaro? It's actually kinda similar looking. But then, I've always been a sucker for the particular way that car got cartooned onto a Tjet...

...although the irony here is that the new Camaro is a significantly bigger car than the '67-'69s that it derives its styling from, so I guess it SHOULD be on the longer wheelbase. I've always wished that body makers after Aurora would have stuck to the rough rule of thumb they set... small cars like Camaro, Corvette, Mustang, AMX on short wheelbase, big cars like Galaxie, Riviera, Toronado, El Camino, GTO on long wheelbase. (Yes, I'm aware they broke that themselves when they put things like the Cobra and VW on long wheelbase, but hey...)

--rick


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

The only rub I have with the SWB is the fact that I cannot use the SWB bodies on my SRT and SG+ chassis. The latest round of AW Vipers are very light and would make great race bodies if I could only slap 'em on the aforementioned chassis. I will definitely pick up these new AWUG XTs and most of the new AW4Gs just because ... I like slot cars and they look pretty cool to me.


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

ParkRNDL said:


> I see where the nose of the Challenger looks pretty goofy, but it's still better than, say, the nose of that F&F '69 Camaro.
> --rick


Rick, You are right about the Yenkos. I love mine anyway. I was thinking about blacking out the grills on them? (With semi-gloss.)


----------



## Pomfish (Oct 25, 2003)

I blacked out the grill on a Yenko with a Sharpie, looks good.

I also remember someone using the head of a pin on the headlights for a better look.

Later,
Keith


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Pomfish said:


> I blacked out the grill on a Yenko with a Sharpie, looks good.
> 
> Keith


Just be careful not to clearcoat the Sharpie. It shall run.  rr


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

Thanks for the good tips guys!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

If I'm not mistook, RRR sells an improved design grill for the yenko.. been I while since I visited RRR and since I only just recently got my first yenko (thanks Ed) I didn't look into it to deeply. Might be worth a look see...


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

What's a Sharpie??????????


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

where can we see a pic of this controversial cars ? ^^


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

kiwidave said:


> What's a Sharpie??????????


its a black marker

Wes


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

kiwidave said:


> What's a Sharpie??????????


 
It's a permanent magic marker that's supposed to be permanent, except if you clearcoat it with a clearcoat enamel spray paint or Future acrylic floor wax.  rr


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Pomfish said:


> I blacked out the grill on a Yenko with a Sharpie, looks good.
> 
> I also remember someone using the head of a pin on the headlights for a better look.
> 
> ...



I bought a chrome replacement grill from RRR. 
It sits on a super gplus chassis with Vincent rims

I've also seen the blacked out version with the head o' pin headlights and it does look nice. 

Another "pin" trick... this one is for the AFX F1 cars. You know those pins with the plastic beads on the head? Sand the head down in half, so it almost looks like a mini golf club.. and bingo... you have a nice replacement rear view mirror.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

AfxToo said:


> The only rub I have with the SWB is the fact that I cannot use the SWB bodies on my SRT and SG+ chassis. The latest round of AW Vipers are very light and would make great race bodies if I could only slap 'em on the aforementioned chassis. I will definitely pick up these new AWUG XTs and most of the new AW4Gs just because ... I like slot cars and they look pretty cool to me.


I noticed that issue too and decided it would be do-able to Dremel away a bit of the front fender to clearance the front wheel. It would need to be done at the start of the arch, behind the nose in other words. I haven't done it yet because I adapted a LL Corvette for SRT in our GT class this year. Sadly, no one ran the Vipers due to the F'd up wheelbase issue.


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

demether said:


> where can we see a pic of this controversial cars ? ^^


They are on ebay (usa). Search Autoworld slot cars.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

slotcarman12078 said:


> If I'm not mistook, RRR sells an improved design grill for the yenko.. been I while since I visited RRR and since I only just recently got my first yenko (thanks Ed) I didn't look into it to deeply. Might be worth a look see...


 i'm pretty sure i remember seeing that too...

--rick


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

1976Cordoba said:


> I noticed that issue too and decided it would be do-able to Dremel away a bit of the front fender to clearance the front wheel. It would need to be done at the start of the arch, behind the nose in other words. I haven't done it yet because I adapted a LL Corvette for SRT in our GT class this year. Sadly, no one ran the Vipers due to the F'd up wheelbase issue.



why not use the JL Viper?


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Ugh...

Lord knows we need to support our beloved hobby at all costs, but once again they've plated up the poo poo platter and called it the luncheon special. 

I'm really having trouble apologizing for it let alone even gagging this stuff down.

Still on a diet I rekon.


----------



## jeremy1082 (Apr 27, 2004)

I was not too impressed with the Challenger. The Camaro is a little better. I love the VW bus...finally on and X-Traction chassis. I just ordered up a yellow VW bus and a silver Camaro...can't wait to see them.

I made a Charger police car just like that 2 years ago.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

videojimmy said:


> why not use the JL Viper?


Been there done that. Would like to race the new stuff.

Besides, the JL Viper went pear-shaped somewhere in the design process too, with being nose high in one gen, and then it was 'fixed' into a 4x4


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

I concur with 'Dobas assessment of the JL Viper. Way too much junk in the trunk. It doesn't really sit well on a chassis, horror show on an MT/XT or SG+, bit it sometimes looks halfway decent on a Turbo/SRT chassis. 

SWB magnatractions and XTs put you in Oddityville when it comes to body and chassis interoperability. For limited appeal bodies like the Baja Bronco, no big deal, but for mainstream stuff, it's two strikes against you.


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

I don't understand how a company that does such a good job on much of its diecast makes such awkward slot cars. I don't think the original t jet Camaro is anywhere closely comparable to being as mis-proportioned and off scale as these are - I remember too many jacked up ones back in the day. Looks like somebody in the design department in China looked at LL for a comp, not AW's own diecast (that probably come out of a different design shop in China). Looking at the pics, I never knew VW Bus' were so much larger than new Chargers, - but they are all "1/64 scale" racers? Maybe it's more important to get fresh merchandise out fast than to get it right first. 

It has to be more expensive to make diecast, wonder why they scrimp time and realism on the slot car bodies? It's not like "we" wouldn't pay $2 or $3 more for an excellent representation. 

I concur with Bill Hall, though his posts are so subtle and reserved it's hard to know how he feels exactly....


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I guess they are just "representations".


----------



## martybauer31 (Jan 27, 2004)

SplitPoster said:


> I concur with Bill Hall, though his posts are so subtle and reserved it's hard to know how he feels exactly....


Yeah, I agree with you.... Dangit Bill, just tell us how you REALLY feel! LOL


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

I'd gladly pay a few more bucks for better detail! (And the longer wheel base. LOL)


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

WesJY said:


> Same here!! I cant use them on srt or tyco chassis cuz of the shortwheel base! they are same as the new aw vipers. Sucks!
> 
> Wes


Incorrect.

I checked them out today at Lucky Bob's and they fit the SRT just fine. A Camaro came home with me and it runs like a top also - easily the quickest XTrac Ultra-G I have.

I hope they all run this good but we'll have to see on that.


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

*Thanks 'doba!*

If the Camaro fits on a SRT chassis, I may have to reconsider. They still look a little funky but, I would like to have them along side of my other Camaros. Thanks for un-making up my mind!



1976Cordoba said:


> Incorrect.
> 
> I checked them out today at Lucky Bob's and they fit the SRT just fine. A Camaro came home with me and it runs like a top also - easily the quickest XTrac Ultra-G I have.
> 
> I hope they all run this good but we'll have to see on that.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Here's a couple quick pics of the new AW Camaro sitting on an SRT chassis - sorry the pics are kind of crappy I was having issues getting a good shot with the flash so I just canned it and hoped for the best.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I said it before, and I'll say it again. Pity Chevy didn't go for a different design with the grill. It ruins an otherwise perfect late model retro car. A slightly more recessed full grill with hide away headlights (either 67 RS or even 69 SS with the small windows over the head lights for day time running lights would have made it a killer in the looks dept. Ok. I'm getting off the soapbox. I feel slightly better saying it again!! :lol:


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

Thanks for the pics 'doba!

Yeah 'man, I always loved the SS headlight doors with the windows! 

By the way, It would sure be nice to get some '60's Chevelles and 442's in AFX snap on!!!!!! 

I feel better now too!


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

1976Cordoba said:


> Here's a couple quick pics of the new AW Camaro sitting on an SRT chassis - sorry the pics are kind of crappy I was having issues getting a good shot with the flash so I just canned it and hoped for the best.


what about challenger? 

Wes


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

1976Cordoba said:


> Incorrect.
> 
> I checked them out today at Lucky Bob's and they fit the SRT just fine. A Camaro came home with me and it runs like a top also - easily the quickest XTrac Ultra-G I have.
> 
> I hope they all run this good but we'll have to see on that.


Sweet! I am glad I am wrong! does that camaro body feel heavy? is it like the new aw viper body (you know viper body are very lightweight)

Wes


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

WesJY said:


> what about challenger?
> 
> Wes


The Challenger fits on an SRT chassis also. :thumbsup:


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

WesJY said:


> Sweet! I am glad I am wrong! does that camaro body feel heavy? is it like the new aw viper body (you know viper body are very lightweight)
> 
> Wes


It feels pretty light -- I think a lot of weight in some of the AW bodies has been the huge windows and the clunky mounting system. That, and the separate hoods also needing mounting underpinnings, has always added a lot of weight in my opinion. On the Camaro the windows are like most other manufacturers now -- There is just two little melt tabs on the roof holding it in place. Also, they trimmed out excess weight between the side window and back window by leaving most of the glass gone behind the C-pillar. The rear bumper is also separate, but extra plastic to accomodate the mounting has been kept to a minimum. Here's a pic:


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

1976Cordoba said:


> The Challenger fits on an SRT chassis also. :thumbsup:


Sweet! i wish so bad they would fix the viper body so they can fit on srt!! Sighh!

Thanks man!
Wes


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

1976Cordoba said:


> It feels pretty light -- I think a lot of weight in some of the AW bodies has been the huge windows and the clunky mounting system. That, and the separate hoods also needing mounting underpinnings, has always added a lot of weight in my opinion. On the Camaro the windows are like most other manufacturers now -- There is just two little melt tabs on the roof holding it in place. Also, they trimmed out excess weight between the side window and back window by leaving most of the glass gone behind the C-pillar. The rear bumper is also separate, but extra plastic to accomodate the mounting has been kept to a minimum. Here's a pic:
> 
> ]


Sweet! thanks man for this! 

Wes


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Thanks for posting the pics. I thought people were saying the Challenger and Camaro were Magnatraction/XT short wheelbase (like the new AW Viper, Bronco, etc.), which would make them too short for an SRT chassis. The only wheelbase on the SRT is "short" with respect to the Tomy chassis family because the SG+ has a long wheelbase setting too. The XT long wheelbase is equivalent to the Tomy short wheelbase, while the XT short wheelbase has no equivalent Tomy wheelbase.

I haven't come around to liking the Chunky Pony school of design on the new Camaro and Challenger, which is much less apparent on the retro Mustang. The big wheels accentuate the chunkiness. I know they are both two tons of pure speed, but I miss the slimmer lines and lighter look of the first generation Camaros and Mustangs. The new American branded "pony" cars all have a certain "fat" look to them. I guess this makes sense considering the stature of the middle aged American drivers who can afford them.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

We can thank the federal gov't for a large part of that. Starting in 2006 (I believe) they mandated a higher belt line on cars. It's hard to look slim and sexy when you raise the base of the windows as high as they required them to be.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*thanks DOBA for the pics of the red Camaro...*



slotcarman12078 said:


> We can thank the federal gov't for a large part of that. Starting in 2006 (I believe) they mandated a higher belt line on cars. It's hard to look slim and sexy when you raise the base of the windows as high as they required them to be.


I have seen a real 1/1 Camaro in Black with silver stipes and it looks Tough with black tinted windows and all the black trim. 

Bob...thinking that the black helps with the look...zilla


----------



## jeremy1082 (Apr 27, 2004)

jeremy1082 said:


> I was not too impressed with the Challenger. The Camaro is a little better. I love the VW bus...finally on and X-Traction chassis. I just ordered up a yellow VW bus and a silver Camaro...can't wait to see them.
> 
> I made a Charger police car just like that 2 years ago.


Just got my VW Bus and silver Camaro. AW did a nice job on both. I think the Camaro looks better than the new Challenger they did but the VW bus comes off a little large for this scale. I think the T-jet chassis suits it better. It looks nice though. Now I can have a proper chase scene with my Back to the Future Delorean (when the Libians were chasing Marty...."Let's see if you bastards can do 90!"). I just neet a 1/64 scale Photomat.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

I have to say, the new AutoWorld XTUG release cars look really nice in person. Once you get them in your hand you really get a sense of how well done they are from a total package perspective. The Corvette paint schemes look like the foundations for a racing scheme. Add some decals and numbers and they would look complete. Interestingly, the black & white one is begging for a #3 Goodwrench scheme and the red & white one begging for a Budweiser #8 scheme. I'm sure someone with some imagination and Pattos experience will make that fantasy come to be.

The chassis seems to be improved too, the excess slop is gone from the front end. I think that happened a couple of releases ago.

My favorite thing about the new AW cars is the packaging. The "clam-in-a-box" design is pure genius. No more twisties, no more cutting plastic into razor sharp shards. Very user friendly.

Overall, I'm very pleased with this release. It turned out to be a very pleasant surprise.


----------



## JLM Racing (Apr 12, 2008)

I will be lowering my Camaro soon but I love the first series Viper....


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

DesertSlot said:


> Rick, You are right about the Yenkos. I love mine anyway. I was thinking about blacking out the grills on them? (With semi-gloss.)


Funny, I was thinking the same thing about the Chally. Seems that's whats wrong with the look of the grille/headlite area. I won one on the 'bay so Imma try that out soon as it gets here...


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

I got the Chrome grills for the Yenkos from RRR and put them on yesterday. They look great! Even though they ain't cheap($5 a pop), I recommend them. I bet blacking out the stock grills then, touching up the lights would look good too. If I get any more, I'm gonna try that. I tried the sharpie thing but I couldn't get as detailed as I would have liked.


----------



## demether (Aug 26, 2008)

the new autoworld vettes and viper will make cool GT ALMS cars, I think.


----------



## JLM Racing (Apr 12, 2008)

*Done!*

Finished lowering it and fitted her onto a BSRT 905 chassis!


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Cool, like it. Looks meaner!!!!!


----------



## JLM Racing (Apr 12, 2008)

kiwidave said:


> Cool, like it. Looks meaner!!!!!


Thanks Bro...


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

JLM Racing said:


> Finished lowering it and fitted her onto a BSRT 905 chassis!


I think you have just started a whole new phase in HO! That's nice!


----------



## JLM Racing (Apr 12, 2008)

DesertSlot said:


> I think you have just started a whole new phase in HO! That's nice!


Thanks Bro..


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

JLM Racing said:


> Finished lowering it and fitted her onto a BSRT 905 chassis!


Now, that looks mighty fine! I really like the way you have the body all hunkered down so the tires fill the wheel wheels! THis is just one more example of awesome JLM Engineering!

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

Well, I said that I was a little disappointed. Not a lot. So, I just bought the new AW Camaros. I also bought new SG+ Chassis to go under them. I can't wait to get them. They'll be going on the shelf for awhile. I might want to drop them some time! I'll have to see how they look. BTW, I might be wanting to unload the two Ultra G chassis. I want to try them out so they will just have a couple of laps on them. If anyone wants to buy or trade for them, PM me.


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

Dredging up an older thread. I have had the AW Concept Camaros a while now. Today I just got my AW Concept Challenger bodies. The Challengers will need a little work underneath upfront for proper shoe movement with the SG+/SRTchassis. (Like all the AW Nomads. BTW, I had to shave the Dash Nomads a little too.) It will require removing the front end mounts. The wheel base and chassis mounts are just fine.

Though they are a bit stout, they all look much better than any pictures I've seen. I like them! ........A lot!


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Got the Camaro body yesterday. Chassis is not sorted yet. I have tire clearance issues in the rear when this picture was taken. My body has issues! You can see in the pic the front fender line dips away. The other side fender is good. And if you look really close you can see impressions from the body mounts in the doors. Not a good look!! This a a shame because I quite like this body now I have seen one! 
I have to do some body work in the rear so will try and iron out the doors and front fender. 
So I am a little disappointed also.


----------



## DesertSlot (May 8, 2009)

That looks good! I have the mount "dimples" too. And I have the same front fender problem plus a little scrape there. Car has never been run! Sucky manufacturing. I still like them. What chassis, wheels and tires are you using? That puppy is nice and low.


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Old G+ chassis with some body mounts I have been mucking around with. Alloy wheels and brass inserts are from a friend in the UK. These won't be the wheels I will put on this car. I have some other inserts in mind for this car. I am thinking Trans am race car for this body??????


----------

